# great spot near petworth -w/sussex



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

found a lovelly spot on the A285 between chichester and petworth.
at a place called "Fryan`s hanger" it overlooks the small quaint village of duncton , no connection with the books about moles i think! it has walks which connect to the south down way , level parking for 5-6 cars or motorhomes ,free but busy as the view is excellent as long as its not raining. watch entrance as its on a very steep hill may be best to turn round on entry so can drive straight out. we stopped on saturday night quiet after sundown only little traffic noise. will use it again .

tramp


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi tramp,

good info there in both your posts for the wildcampers on here. Are you putting them in the campsite/wildspot database? Be a shame not to!

happy travels,
pete.


----------

